# Phoebe is laying eggs



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Phoebe and Quinn have paired up and now Phoebe has laid egg number two. She is sitting on them and they are in a 20 oz. food bowl. She is sitting tight, only leaves to eat and Quinn sits then. He gives her breaks. They are now caged alone with one another.

So what do I do? Should I get a nest box or just leave them in the bowl? They may be fertile as they have been seen mating. They are both just over a year old.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

That would really be up to you, Are you planning and willing to let them hatch then I would get them a nest box. if not then I would replace them with dummy eggs and not worry about a nest box.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, that is the problem. I'm not sure! What I think I should do and what I want to do are two different things. :blush:


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Just over a year old is a bit young to be parents--they may not have the maturity yet to take care of their young properly. Have you read the stickies in the breeding library?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

If I decide to get a nest box how likely is she to be okay with the change in location? I guess that is my biggest worry at this point if that is the route I decide to go.

Yes, I have read the stickies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe you can make an open nest for her? Just get a little bowl and put some wood chips in it for them?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I did that but she went back to the bowl so I just put the egg back in the bowl. That is part of the reason I am worried that she may not take to a box. I guess I could get one and see. If she doesn't then I won't have to worry about making a decision and I can just replace the eggs.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure a small food bowl is big enough to hatch and raise eggs in..is there a shelf you can put there and put a bigger bowl in the same place? I just feel like an open nest would be more accepted since she laid them in the open.

Try to put an open nest as close to the bowl that she laid in as you can get it.

Edit: All of my suggestions are for if you do decide to allow them to raise the eggs. Since they are young, you can co-parent the chicks to help them out.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I can try a larger bowl with a shelf underneath. Would I just put nesting material in it? Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Most cockatiels respond well to a change in nest location but there are some who will not. The only way to find out which kind you have is to try it and see what happens. 

There is information on nestboxes and bedding at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 You can buy a manufactured nestbox or improvise one, but if you want to use a homemade nestbox you need to make sure the design is safe for the babies. The link has details.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would put some nest shavings in a large bowl. Maybe a deep bowl so the eggs and chicks won't fall out. How high is the food bowl off the cage bottom?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you use a bowl, make sure it's heavy enough that it won't tip over when the parent birds are going in and out.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The bowl she is in now is at the top of the cage. The improvised box that I tried is at the bottom. I will get a nest box and a larger deeper bowl and see what works. How long can she not sit and the eggs still be okay? What i mean is if I put the eggs in a new location, how long should I give her to accept the new location before moving them back to her chosen location?

Thanks for the help guys! If I decide to do this I will need a lot more help, but I am reading as much as I can!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The eggs will stay good for about a week without incubation. Many cockatiels don't start incubating until several eggs have been laid. This is advantageous because later on all these eggs will hatch at about the same time.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just take a shoebox and put some bedding or paper then put the eggs in and place it... If they r fertile, hopefully will hatch. One year old parents might not take great care so just keep an eye.
Good luck!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Look who is in the nestbox with her two eggies!!










Thankfully she only laid two and I am pretty certain she is done since the last was laid Saturday. I am hoping that they will do fine. I don't even know for sure they are fertile, I will candle them tonight.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I candled the eggs last night and I am pretty sure they are fertile. I definitely saw veins on the first and pretty sure about the second. I will do it again in a few days and take pictures.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Jamie is going to be a grandmom! 

This is exciting.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am pretty excited but very nervous too. I am glad she didn't lay a bunch.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Is Quinn helping her take care of the eggs?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, Quinn is being very good. He gives her breaks, defends her, and sits in there with her at times. They are both doing a really good job!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just wanted to update. Phoebe and Quinn are doing an excellent job siting on the eggs. They take turns and Quinn is being really great! He sits just as much if not more than Phoebe. At this point I will be really sad for them if the eggs aren't fertile!

If the two eggs are fertile I am expecting them to hatch the first week in January! So exciting!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can candle the eggs if you want to, see http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggcandling.html for more info.

If you have a good eye for color you can check for fertility just by looking at the eggs. Infertile eggs will have a slightly pinkish look. Fertile eggs will be stark opaque white.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They look really white. I candled them a while ago and saw veins but I don't have the best light to candle with. But the eggs don't look pink at all! Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you guys!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you saw red veins that is a definite sign of fertility!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So I checked on the eggs today and there was an extra one! I don't know when it happened. But they seem to have separated the eggs. One looked pinkish although I didn't see it well. But that one and a fertile one are together and then there is another fertile one. I think they are seperate because both birds are sitting? Do they do that? I have a hard time examining them because they are so protective and there is always at least one bird in the box. I need to shoo them out so I can really look but they are scary in defense mode lol!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's likely that the pinkish egg is the new one. It takes a while for the shell to turn white. 

If both birds are sitting at the same time they may have divided the eggs between them. However, if hatch time is approaching they may have intentionally moved the oldest egg off to the side. There's a cooldown period shortly before hatch that is beneficial to the hatching process.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It seems as though she has decided to lay more. There are now four eggs. I know they double clutch sometimes but I thought they waited for the first ones to hatch. This should be interesting! I just hope not to encounter any problems.

I have looked at the things that can go wrong articles that Susanne has and am trying to complile a list of things to get for just in case situations. Any help with that would be great!

Oh, and all four eggs are together now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sometimes birds don't wait for the first clutch to hatch. I have the impression that this happens most often when the first clutch is very small, as in your case. I don't know why they do things this way sometimes, just that it happens.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, glad to know it isn't abnormal. There are five eggs now. I hope she stops soon.


----------

